# Salt Fork



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Anybody been out lately? Thinking about heading down this weekend. 
Thoughts???


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

was there 2 weeks ago,water temps still cold but crappie should be staging in 12-20 fow near spawning structure...i too may hit it if its not raining


----------



## chasingwalter (Feb 27, 2013)

was thinking about a late spring weekend trip to salt fork. is the fishing generally good there?


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I haven't been there much but I think it's a really nice lake. The fishing can get downright tough but spring time is generally pretty good. You can catch a lot of fish if you get on the right spot at the right time. Anyone been out and know the water temp and level?


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Went today. Water temperature was averaging 38.5. We caught one 3.5 lb largemouth


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Drove around Saltfork today and took several water temp's. The water is down 1-1/12' from full spring fill. Got water temp's 37-40 in area's I tried. Not to muddy right now but that will change with run off from the snow. Not a soul seen fishing from a boat. Sure looked cold out there.


----------

